# Thermal Compound? Artic Silver 5 VS Stock Scythe stuff



## dan_plus_o

Hello everyone!

I am going to be getting a Scythe Katana 2 and I was reading that it comes with thermal compound pre-applied. I was wondering if I should just use that stuff that is already on it or should I clean it up and use a well know name in thermal compound (Artic Silver 5)? I have never applied thermal compound to a heatsink/cpu so maybe it would be better to just use what the heatsink comes with, although if I can get better cooling just by buying a $10 tube of artic silver 5 then I would rather do that.


----------



## taylormsj

Have u bout it already, if not dont get the katana 2 - it came in the top 10 WORST products reviewd in the past year in my custom pc mag.


----------



## b3rt_d4ni3l

I am not sure about better cooling or how much drop of temperature you will get if you change to Arctic Silver 5 but in case you want to go ahead and change it anyway, here is the link that can help you in putting the paste as well as a guide as to how much to put.
link: http://www.arcticsilver.com/arctic_silver_instructions.htm
just choose which processor is applicable for your case and read up the instructions.


----------



## dan_plus_o

No, I haven't bought it yet. I read reviews about it and it sounded good for the price.

I only want to spend around $20-$30 CAN on one.

Here are a couple more that I was thinking about getting.
-Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro
-Sunbeam Silent Wisper
-Scythe Samurai Z

Here is a link to where I am buying my stuff:
http://www.directcanada.com/category/?minorcatid=1428&pricerangeid=1001

Is there any thing else you would recommend in that list?

Or on this list (providing it is around $30):
http://www.directcanada.com/category/?minorcatid=1428&pricerangeid=1002


----------



## chupacabra

dan_plus_o said:


> No, I haven't bought it yet. I read reviews about it and it sounded good for the price.
> 
> I only want to spend around $20-$30 CAN on one.
> 
> Here are a couple more that I was thinking about getting.
> -Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro
> -Sunbeam Silent Wisper
> -Scythe Samurai Z



The arctic cooling should be a good inversion with your budget, the sunbean is a piece of crap, never but ever buy from them, haven't use the samurai z so i'm not really sure


----------



## dan_plus_o

Okay thanks..

Here are some more that I have found interest in.

Zalman CNPS7500-ALCU LED Heatsink Fan:
http://www.directcanada.com/products/?sku=15210AC2204&vpn=CNPS7500-ALCU LED&manufacture=ZALMAN TECH

Scythe Mine REV.B:
http://www.directcanada.com/products/?sku=14110AC1193&vpn=SCMN-1100&manufacture=SCYTHE

The Zalman would look wicked in my Antec 900 case.






I am actually quite interested in the Zalman cpu heatsink.. Anyone have anything to say about them?
Would it be worth an extra $7 CAN for the all copper version?

Zalman CNPS7500-CU LED Heatsink Fan:
http://www.directcanada.com/products/?sku=15210AC1371&vpn=CNPS7500-CU LED&manufacture=ZALMAN TECH


----------



## Kornowski

> Here are a couple more that I was thinking about getting.
> -*Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro*
> -Sunbeam Silent Wisper
> -Scythe Samurai Z



Go for it, it's a monster! Look at the pics in my sig, I idle at 31c, it's great!


----------



## INTELCRAZY

Kornowski said:


> Go for it, it's a monster! Look at the pics in my sig, I idle at 31c, it's great!



Is it as monsterous as my TUE? If so, go for this Thermalright Ultra Extreme... I idle at 23*C and 29*C OC'ed. You can make a bit better with the space you are using...

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835109140


----------



## Kornowski

> Is it as monsterous as my TUE? If so, go for this Thermalright Ultra Extreme... I idle at 23*C and 29*C OC'ed. You can make a bit better with the space you are using...



I don't know, is it? I can make better?


----------



## chupacabra

INTELCRAZY said:


> Is it as monsterous as my TUE? If so, go for this Thermalright Ultra Extreme... I idle at 23*C and 29*C OC'ed. You can make a bit better with the space you are using...
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835109140



Intel he has a budget of 30$ canadian, if it wasn't for a budget then yea yours is better but is twice the price of the arctic freezer 7


----------



## INTELCRAZY

chupacabra said:


> Intel he has a budget of 30$ canadian, if it wasn't for a budget then yea yours is better but is twice the price of the arctic freezer 7



My bad, didn't see budget...


----------



## dan_plus_o

It is not really a budget. I can spend more if I like but I am already spending a bunch on my computer and I would like to have money for other stuff I would like to buy. Total cost of my computer so far is $1,945 CAN (I should stop putting CAN there consider the USA/CAN dollar is almost the same). $1,935 after converting to USD.

I have already placed my order and I ended up getting the Zalman I was posting about before. I got the all copper one for $39

The Thermalright Ultra Extreme is only about $10 more from direct canada then the Zalman.. Although, it does not come with a fan. $12 more for a 120MM fan and yeah ($62) I don't think i would of wanted to spend that much.

THe Zalman sounds like it should be good and it looks cool too.


----------



## ThatGuy16

If you get a zalman, get either the CNPS 9500 or 9700


----------



## Archangel

I'm using the stock fan on my cpu atm, works great.

but, just wondering, what motherboard do you have?   if you have one with coolers around the CPU to cool the chipset etc (like the board I have atm)  I would really suggest a cooler that blows the air away from the CPU on all sides (like that Zalman 7500 you linked)   if you dont, then the 9500/9700 would be an option (tough, they are more espensive)

as for thermal compound, look into the Zalman STG-01 compound,  it works great, and its much easyer to apply than AS5 (at least, I found it to be a lot easyer)


----------



## krimson_king

honestly, you wont even notice a difference with the arctic silver...but your hardware might last a little longer.  as long as everything has a heat sink youd just be nitpicking after that


----------



## dan_plus_o

I have an EVGA nForce 680i SE (TR Version) Motherboard.

I already bought some Artic Silver 5 and the Zalman CNPS7500-CU.


----------



## dan_plus_o

Okay, so the Zalman CNPS7500 I bought is not compatible with my motherboard so hopefully Direct Canada will give me a refund and I can get something else.

Here are some other ones I am interested in.

-Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro (around $15 cheaper then the below ones)
-Scythe Ninja Plus (This one looks good because it has so many heat pipes)
-Gigabyte G Power Pro (This one looks nice too and it has a fan controller)

What would be better for my type of motherboard (EVGA nForce 680i SE)? The ones that have the fans pointing up or pointing towards the front of the pc?


----------



## chupacabra

dan_plus_o said:


> Okay, so the Zalman CNPS7500 I bought is not compatible with my motherboard so hopefully Direct Canada will give me a refund and I can get something else.
> 
> Here are some other ones I am interested in.
> 
> -*Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro (around $15 cheaper then the below ones)*
> 
> What would be better for my type of motherboard (EVGA nForce 680i SE)? The ones that have the fans pointing up or pointing towards the front of the pc?



the arctic would be your best choice, between those 3


----------



## JSpecGC8

The cooler is definately what I would go with if I could not use a Zalman.

Right now on the E6300 I have with a Zalman cooler I am at 26c during idle so I definately cannot complain!!


----------

